# What combo to make with these....



## Mrs. Bubble (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all. I am gonna try to make perfume today but I am unsure of what to use. I dont have alot of oil so I dont want to just experiment haphazardly. Here is what I have laying around before my next shipment comes from BB. I think it is walking over:

Bergamot EO
Pink Grapefruit EO 
Cubea litsea
Lemongrass EO
Ylang ylang ( I do not love this smell)
Lime EO 
Madagascar FO
Lemon Verbena FO

Can I do anything with these? I need expert nose help  
OH - does anyone put glycerin in their perfumes along with the water and alcohol. Saw a recipe including that.
Thanks guys!


----------



## lsg (Jan 30, 2014)

You have a lot of citrus which are mostly top notes.  
  I just get a dropper a start with top notes, middle and base notes.  Bergamot blends well with citrus and ylang ylang.   Since most of what you have are top notes, may just have to play around with a combination of citrus.  Is the Madagascar FO vanilla or spice?  

Here is a link with lot of good info.  Look at the descriptions of each essential oil that you have to see what it blends with.

http://www.naturesgift.com/essential/descriptiona-b.htm


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you. Yes it is alot of citrus but that was just what was on hand and I am in a mood. I understand the top, middle, base notes just wondering if anyone could suggest X,Y,Z combo that would smell great together with these limited smells. I have made CP soap with my ylang and it smelled dreadful and overwhelming so I am not sure I want to douse my self with alot of that lol. 

I am not sure about where the Madagascar came from but it is Crafter's Choice, so whoever supplies that, possibly SMR?

Thanks for the info!

I have Vetiver coming from BB if that helps? Lol


----------



## lsg (Jan 30, 2014)

As I suggested, check the descriptions of each essential oil that you have, on the site I provided.  That site will state each oil blends well with.  Then it is just trial and error.  I am certainly no expert, I just experiment and google "essential oil blends."  You can find some combinations that way.


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 15, 2014)

Those oils all fade fairly quickly... I've never been a fan of the top-middle-bottom note classification, but most of those oils would be considered top notes.  Ylang-ylang is the longest lasting out of those and it's very strong!  Some other good long-lasting oils are peru balsam, patchouli, cedarwood, sandalwood, and vetiver.   To be honest, it's all about experimentation and what _you _like.  Pick your three favorite oils and come up with something you like, then maybe you could add another oil just to make it a teensy bit more complex.  I think you'll find that oftentimes it's the  simple combinations like patchouli + orange or lemon + lavender that are really pleasant and timeless.

I recommend that you get peru balsam.  It's got kind of a sweet, balsamic, vanilla-ish smell, almost like vanilla with just a titch of frankincense.  It's really nice with citrus - so if you're going for a citrusy perfume, you could start with a 4:1 ratio of grapefruit or lime to peru balsam.  From there, just build up your scent by adding more oils to alter it just a tiny bit.  Maybe a little litsea, or a tiny dab of ylang-ylang.  Be careful with vetiver, it's really easy to use too much of it, just like ylang-ylang.  Interestingly enough, ylang-ylang goes well with vetiver as long as you keep it well-diluted.


----------



## coffeetime (Mar 15, 2014)

Just a note on Peru Balsam: I ordered some from a Canadian supplier which was listed as an EO but it was actually the resin. The resin is prohibited for use in cosmetics by the IFRA as a sensitizer. Only the EO is allowed, which is a clear, thin fluid and that is limited to a low rate of usage. The resin is a viscous dark brown sludge.


----------

